# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Acabar con el aislamiento eléctrico de la Península:

## Jonasino

La falta de unión cuesta a España 1.200 M al año
Macron alienta el plan de España para acabar con el aislamiento eléctrico de la Península
El nuevo presidente francés es partidario de ampliar las interconexiones eléctricas de su frontera sur, lo que tendría un impacto trascendental a nivel energético, económico y geopolítico para España






> 12.07.2017  05:00 H.
> 
> La llegada al poder en Francia de Emmanuel Macron puede tener consecuencias para España de primer orden. El nuevo presidente es partidario de ampliar las interconexiones eléctricas entre ambos países, según fuentes del Gobierno español. La posibilidad supone un giro de 180 grados en esta materia con respecto a las posiciones históricas de Francia, contraria a abrir la puerta de la energía de Europa a la península Ibérica.
> 
> Sin embargo, Francia está actualmente en una profunda revisión de su sistema eléctrico. El ministro de Ecología, Nicolas Hulot, anunció este lunes el cierre paulatino de hasta 17 centrales nucleares en los próximos ocho años. Esta acción se enmarca en la ley adoptada en 2016 para bajar el peso de la nuclear en su sistema del 75% actual al 50% en 2025.
> 
> De esta forma, Emmanuel Macron se alinea con las pretensiones de Europa. El nuevo presidente logró una contundente victoria en las elecciones presidenciales y legislativas del país galo esta primavera enarbolando la bandera del europeísmo. Entre sus propuestas está el mercado único de la energía. Según explican fuentes del Ejecutivo español, Macron busca ser el estandarte frente a los detractores del proyecto común. De ahí que ahora, ante el Brexit o los postulados del primer ministro de Hungría, Víktor Orban, el presidente de Francia esté acercándose al eje conservador Merkel-Rajoy, los dos miembros más veteranos del Consejo Europeo, la institución que reúne a los 28 jefes de Estado o de Gobierno de la UE y donde se trazan las líneas maestras del proyecto comunitario.
> 
> Así, España está aprovechando la ola europeísta que ha derrotado en Francia al Frente Nacional encabezado por Marine Le Pen. El presidente del Gobierno, Mariano Rajoy, puso encima de la mesa de su homólogo el asunto de la interconexión eléctrica en su visita al Elíseo el pasado 16 de junio. "Espero que el mercado eléctrico único sea pronto una realidad", declaró Rajoy en la comparecencia posterior a la reunión frente a los medios de comunicación.
> ...


Fuente: EL Confidencial (12-07-2017)

----------

